# New 23krs Rules



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello everyone







..........I have been waiting for several weeks now to say "we just got our 23 KRS" and now we have ! It is just wonderful,we saw one at an RV Show last year and have wanted one ever since,we can now say we have it and it is GREAT!







We picked it up Friday......the weather was cold and nasty ,but other than that it was a wonderful day......we got home a set it all up in the drive, our daughter & family(that live here in town) came over to see. We had a lovely dinner then of all the things that could happen














I got sick !!!!!! yes ,thats right throw up everything ...just shot me to get me out of my missery sick! At least today I have felt like looking at all my books for a few minutes at a time and setting out in the cold "Paw-Paw's Little House" as my grandson has named the camper for me. Aren't grandkids great......DH gets the camper named for him and I can use it too! ( that is what grandson said)

Anyway as soon as the weather gets nice here on the Tx Gulf Coast we are off for some camping. In the mean time I will keep reading here to learn lots of useful stuff.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback!!!!

Now take that grandson and go camping!!!!

Gary


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats on your new Roo! You're going to love it. It's pretty cool to be able to haul a quad and then make the bed in the same area for the grandkids.

John


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the Roo! 







We Rooers are an eclectic group who are a superset







of the Outbackers (notice I didn't say subset) who, of course, believe we have selected the best of the Outback models.







That's because of our great understanding and appreciation for ramps and the greater utility of the Roo.








Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations








You are going to love it, we love ours. Even without bringing the four-wheeler I think is the perfect floor plan.
The kids love their play area and we love the cargo space


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Roo's Rock! 








Hi luckylynn 















to Outbackers!

And Congratulations on your new 23krs









Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome luckylynn to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 23KRS 
hope you feel better real soon so you can get out there and use it

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it and I'm pretty sure getting sick had nothing to do with the Outback. Did my DW cook that meal for you?







Enjoy your new TT.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

luckylynn,

Congrats on the new Roo!

And welcome to the forum. You're really going to enjoy yourself (and the rest of us, too).

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, luckylynn!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! Whoo Hoo!!!

Hopefully though, your next 'outing' in it will be a little more pleasant!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

WOO- HOO a new ROO. Welcome aboard.... Ours is still in storage for the season but can't wait to take it out for the 1st time this year....

Roo-ing


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ROO-ING said:


> WOO- HOO a new ROO. Welcome aboard.... Ours is still in storage for the season but can't wait to take it out for the 1st time this year....
> 
> Roo-ing


Thanks to all for the very nice welcome..........we do hope to be out camping soon . We are older retired,so as soon as we finish with all the spring time doctor appointments we will be out there in the wild,with the Roo and the kayaks.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new Roo!

We have one also. We haul 3 dirtbikes in ours.. They are neat campers!

Carey


----------

